# Tripod: Carry-On or Check-In



## SPL (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey Everyone,
Just wondering what everyone’s experiences/opinions have been, or your current practice when traveling with a tripod on domestic and international flights. Do you check your tripod in your check-in luggage or do you carry it on? Any issues/problems with TSA? I will be traveling with a RRS TQC-14 CF tripod.
Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Crapking (Dec 12, 2012)

I travel with a Lowepro Slingshot 302 bag and Manfrotto 055CXPro4 attached (without head) and it fits in domestic and international overheads easily and very snugly under the seat 

http://products.lowepro.com/product/SlingShot-302%20AW,2193.htm


----------



## chenbro (Dec 12, 2012)

I have done both, and now I prefer to carry it on out of paranoia. The first time I flew with a tripod, i put it into my checked bag, and upon opening the luggage at my destination there was inevitably a note from the TSA saying they had opened my luggage for inspection. After that, I strapped the tripod to my camera bag, and this being the first time I had done this my camera bag was my only carry-on item. I figured if they made me separate the items that I would still be within the allowed two carry-on items rule, but the TSA didn't seem to care and so that's how I travel with a tripod now.


----------



## Standard (Dec 12, 2012)

I'd recently flown to and from New York City as well as the surrounding continental cities, I'd packed mine inside my sturdy rolling duffle bag and had no issues whatsoever. Although the bag meets all TSA restrictions, it was slightly taller therefore I could not carried it on. I stowed my securely wrapped Gitzo GT2542L Mountaineer without the ballhead/plate diagonally in between layers of my clothes for added protection. I could have carried the tripod separately with me but depending on the airport, the TSA or airline personnels – what mood they're in at the time – could have easily change their mind whether I could carry it on or not. If you decide to carry it on, it's best to stow it away out of plain sight as some will view it as a potential weapon.


----------



## 7enderbender (Dec 12, 2012)

The last time I checked the TSA guidelines were a little muddy. No surprise there. I heard that some interpreted tripods as being stick-like blunt objects that can be used as weapons. Or something to that extent. Then again, it seems a lot of airlines and airport screeners seem not to cause any issues with this and people do carry them.

I would check with the airline. Same with any weight limits on carry-on luggage. There's been a lot of back and forth on this lately, especially for international travel. I didn't face any issues when I brought my Pelican roll-on to Europe in the summer (with Delta/Air France).


----------



## Lnguyen1203 (Dec 12, 2012)

I often carry my Gitzo 3530LS tripod (without head) on board attached to a Lower Pro 500A plus a computer bag on domestic flights and never had any issues. I also check the tripod with a bigger suitcase at times and also have no issue. The main worry of checking the trod is lst luggage. I would wrap it with the clothes so it is well protected. Have not done it with international flights, but I have seem people carrying it in Tokyo airport and the guy told me he travels everywhere with his tripod and no issue.


----------



## SPL (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey, Thanks everyone. That helps a lot!


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 13, 2012)

I have done it both ways, international and in the US. Wherever possible, I prefer to keep it strapped to my bag. If I can't, it goes into my wheel duffel bag. No problems either way, but I too am paranoid and feel naked unless I can touch my gear while traveling.


----------



## SPL (Dec 13, 2012)

+1
Oh yes, I am too.....
Thanks!


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 14, 2012)

I tend to wrap the tripod with clothes and put it into the pack... Here in Canada they seem convinced that everyone is both a terrorist and McGyver and will somehow manage to make a bomb out of a tripod leg, some toothpaste, a bit of shampoo, and somehow use coffee as the trigger. When I check in I tell the counter person that if the bag is x-rayed that they will find a tripod disassembled inside. It has yet to be opened.


----------



## Hillsilly (Dec 14, 2012)

Check-in. But I'm typically carrying a laptop, camera, lenses and other breakables in my carry-on and am already often pushing weight limits. I figure if a tripod can't handle the stress of being thrown around with the other carry-on luggage, maybe its not the right tripod for me. As mentioned above, lost luggage is a concern, especially if you need it ASAP upon arrival. Otherwise, I'm sure you'd have appropriate insurance?


----------



## stessel tank (Dec 14, 2012)

Coming back from Japan (Narita Airport)last year they said my tripod was top long to carry on board but after unscrewing the head they said it was ok then because it was about 50mm shorter. I don't know what the maximum requirements were in Japan but the guards loved using their tape measures


----------



## RobertG. (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi, please be aware that in Europe quite a lot of airlines allow just one carry-on bag + a laptop. So I regularly need to check in my tripod or they would count it as my only carry-on item. But I prefer to have my camera bag close with me. BTW, if you carry a heavy camera bag, the customs might get suspicious and send you for an extra check by the border control. It happened to me last year in Frankfurt. I was asked to come with them and then they checked for more than 5 min every item of the bag "for explosives". ???


----------



## jp121 (Dec 15, 2012)

I, too, had problems going through Narita, Japan. They wouldn't let me go through until it was disassembled. I, now, disassemble my tripod and pack it in my check-in luggage. The camera & lenses stay with me as carry-on.


----------



## JoeDavid (Dec 15, 2012)

I've flown many times both domestic and international and always put it in my checked bag. I turn the ball head to a right angle and it fits down one side of my large bag or diagonally in my smaller bag. Never lost or damaged and I don't have wag it through the airports with my camera equipment...


----------



## bycostello (Dec 18, 2012)

always carry on if you can travel light enough...


----------



## malchick743 (Dec 18, 2012)

If tripod is small and collapsable, definitely carry-on
Otherwise, check-in is the only option

Larger baggages for check-in are always preferred so that you can put large items (eg. tripod package) inside if necessary... although that would mean pushing weight limits


----------



## SPL (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey thanks everyone! Appreciate all your thoughts…


----------



## cayenne (Dec 19, 2012)

My tripod is too bulky and heavy to carry onboard with me, with all my camera gear, laptop and backpack...

So, I'm checking it. I only carry stuff that is very valuable and breakable, other than that, I check it.

I fly SWA, so I don't get charged for bags....so YMMV.


C


----------

